# Hi from Holland!



## SuzyLily (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm Suzy and I've been lurking here since, well, the dawn of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've finally decided to make an account and start posting, because I would love to get to know other makeup addicts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bit about myself, hmm.... I'm 26 years old and I'm from Holland. I started learning how to do makeup about two years ago and my obsession with it has only been growing it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I wanted to make sure that my signature is ok like this? I was reading the rules and I thiiiink I did it ok, but I'm not 100% sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the boards!


----------



## Purple (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## dnelson (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Suzy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you decided to join and started posting!!
Hope to see you too!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello and


----------



## dnelson (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello suzy!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi and


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

to specktra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm new as well


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello,
I'm also new and a live also in Holland!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome, suzy! hope you enjoy your time around the boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your signature looks fine to me, btw! feel free to pm me if you need help with anything!


----------

